# rat fish?



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsur....photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsurffisher18/my_photos
this was taken from vbsf:
this was caught in the elizabith river near the locks
OK I think it may be part of the family Chimaeridae. Common name Ratfish. Usually found in deep water but occasionally along the coast. Not sure on the species, very difficult to ID from photo. This also may be a juvenile. Be careful many species in this family have a venom gland associated with the dorsal spine. Painful but not deadly. I will do some more research. This would be a very interesting find for the river.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

That's one prehistoric looking, ugly, freak of nature fish!


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Its a longnose chimeara, sometimes called a "rabbitfish". Range is usually pretty well limited to- deep atlantic from 1500-6000+ foot depth. Odd that one would be anywhere near here. Can find more info on them at Fishbase

BTW: could I ask you limit the linking to another "registration" site, third time in the last couple of posts. Starting to look like a shill.  

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Wow!  

I actually has the shape of a lock-ness monster if you don't pay attention to the eyes. I hope the guy lets the vmrc know so they can have a record


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

WOW!!!   That is a Loc-Ness Monter!!!!! I saw the episode in the Discovery Channel. Hmmmm....


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

No Prob Just Wanted Give The Option For People To Read The Story As I Did


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Didn't have a problem looking at the picture. Didn't have to log in to Yahoo. I have my cookies turned off too.


Yeah, but UGLY.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that thing looks scary


neil


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*freak fish*

What's that thing doing in a river?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i dont think it was caught in the river, there is the exact same pic, this has been up for a while on this site....


neil
http://www.thejump.net/id/longnose-chimaera.htm


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like good eatin' !!!!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

I :d Know Guys That Call Them "mother-in-law Fish"


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

gawd! that thing makes the snakehead look like a muppet...are you sure that's not some alien species that dropped down from the planet Hell??

just another reason to take up golf


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

hanguknamja said:


> i dont think it was caught in the river, there is the exact same pic, this has been up for a while on this site....
> 
> 
> neil
> http://www.thejump.net/id/longnose-chimaera.htm


After reading, also believe it to be a scam.

Interesting critter, tho... too bad they didn't let it go back where it belonged. Doubt there are many recipes for them...


----------

